

Premium gas in regular-fuel cars not cleaner, expert says - waterside81
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2012/10/30/marketplace-premium-gas.html?cmp=rss

======
bunderbunder
This shouldn't be counter-intuitive. The whole point of octane is to make the
fuel less flammable.

~~~
bradleyland
Yeah, but that's not how oil companies sell their product. The average
consumer has no idea that octane is the description of a specific molecule.
They're conditioned to believe that more expensive means better, and the oil
companies certainly aren't going to cut their bottom line in order to properly
educate consumers.

~~~
bunderbunder
Absolutely, and I applaud CBC for running an article on it because it is a
common misconception that ends up costing a lot of people a whole lot of
money.

I'm just not sure this should be news to hackers.

